# New Toy! Leupold 112179 RX-1000I TBR W/DNA



## Jim (Jan 21, 2015)

I have had a Cabelas Gift Card burning a hole in my pocket for quite some time now, and I always wanted a range finder. Today I took the plunge and purchased a Leupold 112179 RX-1000I TBR W/DNA.

Cabelas had it on sale for $299 vs the $399 at most places. Always been a big fan of Leupold quality, I don't think this will disappoint.







https://www.leupold.com/hunting-shooting/rangefinders/rx-rangefinders/rx-1000i-tbr-with-dna-digital-laser-rangefinder/


----------



## Jim (Jan 31, 2015)

It has arrived! This finder is awesome! It is smaller than I thought. I like the case, the quick reference card that fits in the case, and the neck lanyard. I don't care for the CR2 battery. I need to buy a spare or two.


----------



## lswoody (Jan 31, 2015)

Very nice Jim!!! I have a bush elk right now but my next will probably be a Leopold.


----------



## JMichael (Feb 1, 2015)

If the quality of Leupold scopes gives any hint, the range finder should be nice. I wouldn't care much for their choice of batteries either but the CR2 is a better option than button cells IMO. I hate them.


----------

